# Flash 9 on FreeBSD 8



## cmc4bsd (Nov 30, 2009)

I used flash 9 for a while on FreeBSD 7.1 using
the instructions at this site:

http://www.freebsdnews.net/2008/11/04/flash-9-for-freebsd-71-howto/

I upgraded to 8.0 over the weekend and tried to follow
this same procedure and could not build the linux
flashplugin9:


```
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 && make install clean
```

If I could do this I could probably get it to work again. Has
anybody else been able to do this with FreeBSD 8.0?

Thanks for any advice,
Chris Conn
Austin, TX


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

"Could not build" is such a broad concept. Which error?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 30, 2009)

I can see most youtube videos with 
seamonkey and gnash, no linux emulation
installed... (Some setup may be
required.  Some weeks or months passed
before I knew the combination worked,
and I have forgotten whatever I did 
as far as configuration...)


----------



## cmc4bsd (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I decided to install flash10
following the instructions in the handbook and it
works real well!

The only thing that held me up was I had to uninstall
flash4.

Chris Conn
Austin, Texas, USA


----------

